# Rare chickens?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone know of any rare chickens in the U.S? I have already looked into Hamburgs.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We have a few of the black and white hamburgers! They are a nice variety to our mixed flock. Not the friendliest but cold hardy for our weather here .


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Chech the albc website for lists of rare breeds.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Thats awesome! I really want some of them! They have such cool colors. I want some of the silver penciled.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

I just got German spitzhaubens!


----------

